
Ask HN: How to not share anything personal with screen sharing apps? - Onixelen
I&#x27;m looking for tutors online to learn to front end dev&#x2F;programming from and I was wondering how to stay safe and not accidentally or non-accidentally share more that what needs to be shared.<p>Are there any screen sharing apps that are more geared towards maintaining privacy?
======
saasinator
What exactly do you not want to share? Is this solely a concern you will leak
visible information on your desktop, browser, etc? Or do you have deeper
concerns about the communication channel and security etc?

I'd suggest using an audio call (phone, Skype, Google Hangout) and a code pad
that is synced in realtime (free ones exist like collabedit.com). In other
words, don't share your screen, share your voice.

~~~
Onixelen
I'm concerned about both.

~~~
saasinator
Create a "fake" Gmail account that is not linked to anything personal.

Use a fake name/alias. Sign up for something like Cloud9
([https://c9.io](https://c9.io)) or use another synced editor like collabedit
or even Google Docs (make sure to use the fake gmail account and not your
own).

Sign up for Skype with the fake gmail account and fill out the details like
you did on the fake gmail account.

Then sync up with someone online using audio only and using the synced editor
of your choice.

You will leak your IP information most likely so they could figure out in what
vicinity you live, but you could setup a proxy if you wanted even more
security to hide your location.

As long as you're not hiding from any three letter agencies this is probably
more than enough.

~~~
Onixelen
Thanks for the feedback.

